
With all that bad developments in tech, why don't we build the light net? - zehnfischer
There is so much criticism about Facebook and Google and the open web is clearly in danger. Instead of fighting a fight without hope, why don&#x27;t we start to build an infrastructure and community that delivers the original promises of the internet?<p>Let&#x27;s assume we would start over today with all what we know, what would be the principles of a light net and how can be kickstart it?<p>My first suggestion is that it should be geared towards the needs of communities, not individuals and that it should involve people without a technical background right from the start. 
It should be based on transparency and accessibility and organizations that subscribe to it should subscribe to these values, too.<p>Hope this can trigger some discussion, as I am tired of just talk, no action. I think HN has all the capabilities to make a change here.
======
lightwebsbb
Checkout Patchwork/SSB: [https://github.com/mwmeyer/awesome-
ssb/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/mwmeyer/awesome-
ssb/blob/master/README.md)

------
Piskvorrr
Network effects. "But why go to $new_net, everybody I know is on Facebook!"
For a similar effort, see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diaspora_(social_network)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diaspora_\(social_network\))

